# White Pigeon WANTED for adopt. Boston area



## Guest (Jun 20, 2009)

I have a lovely white racing pigeon who I adopted when she landed in my back yard injured. I would like to find her a companion. Does anyone know of a breeder in the Boston MA area that might be able to help out? Also does anyone know of a vet in the Boston area that would look at/test my current pigeon? She is lovely and does well indoors but I have her outside because I have two exotic birds that I cannot risk exposing her to until she has been vet checked.

Thanks


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

how do you know she was a racing pigeon? does she have a band?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Hi ny lizzy. The MSPCA on Huntington Ave in Boston has three avian and exotic animal vets. Not sure, but I think they only see "pet" pigeons, not ferrals. If you call them, just tell them it is your pet. The number is 617-522-7282. Good luck.


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

From the pictures in her profile, the one in the cage, looks like she has a band on.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

spirit wings said:


> how do you know she was a racing pigeon? does she have a band?


Yes, it's a racing pigeon and the owner apparently sold all his birds to someone else or something like that.
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=35954


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Lovebirds said:


> Yes, it's a racing pigeon and the owner apparently sold all his birds to someone else or something like that.
> http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=35954


ah, thanks, I was confused. looks like she found the right person.


----------

